# buttock hidradenitis



## Hibbs (Jul 8, 2016)

Does anyone know the correct cpt code for excision of bilateral buttock hidradenitis? I am thinking 11470/50?


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 8, 2016)

11470 - Perianal sounds most accurate. 

11450 is for armpits, chest area


----------

